# Windows 2000 "tasklist" equivalent command



## spock_logic

I've been searching for a command for Windows 2000 that would display a list of processes. I've tried both "tasklist" and "pslist", but neither work.

I SSH to quite a few Windows 2000 computers, but the only way I know of to check the processes is to remote to the computer and open task manager that way.

A Google search yielded no results. If anyone knows of such a command (or "executable", to be technical), a response would be appreciated


----------



## TheOutcaste

Welcome to TSF!

Win2K uses *tlist.exe*, it's not installed by default though. It's on the Win2K CD in the *Support\Tools* folder. You can install the complete resource kit (*2000RKST.MSI*), or extract the file from the *Support.cab* file.
*kill.exe* is the equivalent of *taskkill.exe*


----------



## spock_logic

Apparently the company I work for didn't bother to install it, unfortunately.

Anyway, thanks for the info


----------



## TheOutcaste

Go here:
Windows 2000 Resource Kit Tools for administrative tasks

And grab PuList


> PuList (pulist.exe): This command-line tool displays processes that are running on local or remote computers. PuList resembles TList. TList is a Support Tool on the Windows 2000 CD. But PuList also lists the user name that is associated with each process on a local computer.


See if that will do the trick for you.


----------

